# Porter Cable 690 Troubleshooting Advice



## Lynn1953 (Jul 3, 2012)

I picked up a free PC-690 variable speed with a plunge base and no other accessories or manual. I brought it home and fired it up. It ran ok on low speed then turned it off and fired it back up and then switched to high speed. It ran a few second and slowed then stopped. While it was running I noticed a small amount of blue sparks comng from the top just before it quit. I have seen motors do this a little but this was a little more than normal. I don't think it had been used in quite awhile. Just curious where I should start looking before thinking of sinking money into parts.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynn1953 said:


> I picked up a free PC-690 variable speed with a plunge base and no other accessories or manual. I brought it home and fired it up. It ran ok on low speed then turned it off and fired it back up and then switched to high speed. It ran a few second and slowed then stopped. While it was running I noticed a small amount of blue sparks comng from the top just before it quit. I have seen motors do this a little but this was a little more than normal. I don't think it had been used in quite awhile. Just curious where I should start looking before thinking of sinking money into parts.


look to the brushes...
believe you need a cleaning also...


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 3, 2012)

I took one brush out. Im not sure I can tell if it is good or bad. but the router looked well used and a little grimey.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynn1953 said:


> I took one brush out. Im not sure I can tell if it is good or bad. but the router looked well used and a little grimey.


take the brushes out and clean the commutator ...
how long are the brushes???


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Agree, tear it down and clean it and put two new brushes in it. The 690 is a great router.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*2 speeds?*

I have 4 690s. None of them have more than one speed. Is this a old model or a very new model?

I have replaced the bearings before. Its not too hard to do. If you hear a squeak when you spin it by hand. Your about due. $20 for the bearings on ebay.

Al


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynn1953 said:


> I took one brush out. Im not sure I can tell if it is good or bad. but the router looked well used and a little grimey.


Power Tool Parts | Great Selection | Great Prices | eReplacementParts.com


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll check the length and get back and it has 4 speeds.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> I have 4 690s. None of them have more than one speed. Is this a old model or a very new model?
> 
> I have replaced the bearings before. Its not too hard to do. If you hear a squeak when you spin it by hand. Your about due. $20 for the bearings on ebay.
> 
> Al


That was my question , as I have a PC690 and it's either off or on


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> I have 4 690s. None of them have more than one speed. Is this a old model or a very new model?
> 
> I have replaced the bearings before. Its not too hard to do. If you hear a squeak when you spin it by hand. Your about due. $20 for the bearings on ebay.
> 
> Al


it's probably 690LRVS in plunge base making it a 694VK....


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, I took the brushes out and they look ok. They are 3/4 inch long. I put them back in and turned it on. It ran about 3 seconds the slowly stopped and humming trying to turn. Turned it off and the on and same result. Third time same result except a little smoke out of the top. I will try to start pulling it apart to see if its electronics or sawdust.


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

Lynn1953 said:


> Well, I took the brushes out and they look ok. They are 3/4 inch long. I put them back in and turned it on. It ran about 3 seconds the slowly stopped and humming trying to turn. Turned it off and the on and same result. Third time same result except a little smoke out of the top. I will try to start pulling it apart to see if its electronics or sawdust.


Take a look at the Commutator, it's the copper cylinder thing the brushes ride against as the armature spins. Does it look burned or worn through? it should be shiny copper color. It may need cleaning also. The "magic smoke" coming out of the top is never a good sign. Hopefully you can get it to run again.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 3, 2012)

The commutator had some black on it and I cleaned it. Yeah I know about the magic smoke. Once you let it out its not good. I will put the brushes back in and if I let all the genie out of the bottle.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynn1953 said:


> The commutator had some black on it and I cleaned it. Yeah I know about the magic smoke. Once you let it out its not good. I will put the brushes back in and if I let all the genie out of the bottle.


the best thing to clean that commutator is a pencil eraser...
and a dull nut pick to gently clean between each bar...
go easy now.. no scratching or digging...


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 3, 2012)

I cleaned it with alcohol but I'll try your metho. 
Thanks for the help.


----------

